# Free Art of Your Horses



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Post a *clear image* of your horses, and I'll art-ify it!


----------



## Hannah Smile (Jan 4, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2sbtgp8mc9ho8p1/2016-11-18 19.40.37.jpg?dl=0 Could you do this? Thank you!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you have examples? c:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Lots of light and shadow to play with.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Cropped version


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll play, I'm curious.  If this pic doesn't work don't worry about it


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

This is a LOT! I'll try to get to all of them, but that might not happen. D: Hold on guys! I'll try! 

Until these are finished, I will not be accepting anymore.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Just so everyone knows, this is a portfolio project, to (digitally) paint and exaggerate an image, but make it as true to the original image as possible. I use a method called a "paintover" meaning I paint right over the image. Then I tweak lighting and make the image more artlike. So in a words, you are getting the picture of your horse you have me, but as a painting.
Like this. (No background)









Sorry if it's small.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I stalked your deviantart and youre really good! Looking forward to seeing what you'll do with my picture


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Luce73 said:


> I stalked your deviantart and youre really good! Looking forward to seeing what you'll do with my picture


Wow, you found my dA.  thanks! I'll try my best!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

@phantomhorse13 so. I am only doing one of yours for now, but I really hope you enjoy!








@Reiningcatsanddogs I had a ton of fun! The lighting was great. I put it with the original background, because I thought it'd look nice.








@KLJcowgirl and here's yours!! My favorite out of all of them. 









And for @Luce73 @Maistjarna I'll try to get to yours, but they will take a bit longer. D: @Hannah Smile I don't do riders, sorry!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Very cool! A beautiful result! Thank-you.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow those look great! I especially love the second one. A very cool idea and style :mrgreen:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks great, thank you!

I just put two pictures (same horse) because I wasn't sure if you were wanting whole bodies or not.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

@phantomhorse13 yeah! A choice was nice actually!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

@EmberScarlet those are so awesome! Duggan turned out so cute  thank you


----------

